# Local 3 Apprenticeship Program 2/6/2018!



## AnibelRamos (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi All!,

My name is Anibel Ramos (guy with a girls name, lol) and I was at Empire State College orientation today. Just wanted this out there in case anyone that was there wanted to stay connected, ask each other questions, etc.

I originally took my test and interview back in Feb-March of 2015, and felt that I bombed the math section. I thought the dream of being an electrician was over until I received a call last week from Local 3. I first thought they were going to say that they were opening up the apprenticeship and I would have the chance to start the process over, but nope! I was told I got in!!

I was originally in banking, but since I was little my dad who was a laborer with Local 79, would always talk about Local 3. Years later my older brother joined Local 79, and would say the same thing. 

I look forward to this journey, and the knowledge I will gain from all those that I work with, classes that I take, and this forum!


----------

